# M1 Garand



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Damn, I really want one...It even sounds sweet!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

They are fun to shoot and they do kick somewhat, but not any more than any other 30/06, maybe even less because of the weight (over 9 lbs.). Also fun to shoot is the .30 cal. Carbine. They're a hoot. Light, almost no recoil, just plain fun.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I have to stare at two of them everyday and wish I had the cash to buy one of them. I'm in love with one on the shelf right now. 

Not much fun having dropped on your foot though...


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I have to stare at two of them everyday and wish I had the cash to buy one of them. I'm in love with one on the shelf right now.
> 
> Not much fun having dropped on your foot though...


How much are they going for...?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

They are very fun to shoot and don't kick. I don't recommend big game hunting with it because it's a very heavy rifle and you don't want to have to tote that hunk of steel and wood all day.

On a side note a true M1 is NOT .30-06 it's 7.62mm NATO (.308)

Oh yeah and whoever did the lawn mowing at that range did an awsome job.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

js said:


> How much are they going for...?


One is going for $1523, the other $1300. I don't know the story behind either of them, except the same guy owns both and apparently doesn't want them anymore.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Think you're wrong there maser,The M1 garand was 30.06 ,some were MODIFIED to 308 (I believe for the british)But the 30.06 was standard up til somewhere between 1956 to 1960 or so.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

scooter said:


> Think you're wrong there maser,The M1 garand was 30.06 ,some were MODIFIED to 308 (I believe for the british)But the 30.06 was standard up til somewhere between 1956 to 1960 or so.


+1

My grandfather carried a M1 Garand 30.06 during World War II (Europe). My aunt has his Garand now. I've seen it, held it, helped him clean it when he was alive...but I never shot it. I'd love to have it now but I know my aunt would not part ways with it, and she shouldn't. My mother has the Colt 1911 that he carried as a side arm in WWII. She has offered to give it to me but I told her to hold on to it for a while.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I STRONGLY recommend the M1s available through the Civilian Marksmanship Program (www.odcmp.org). I've purchased three, two Field Grades and one Service Grade. These are used guns that saw service with the military, sometimes American but also Greek and Danish. The Field Grades needed some work on the stocks, cleaning and some sanding, but shoot great. The Service Grade was ready to go out of the box.

Prices are VERY reasonable for what you get. There are some paperwork hurdles to overcome, but once you do, they will FedEx the guns right to your house.

BTW, Maser, the mighty Garand is .30-06, not .308. The latter cartridge didn't even exist when the M1 was designed. Maybe you are thinking of the M1A, the commercial Springfield Armory knock-off of the M14?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

You guys are getting the M1903 confused with the M1. Both my grandpa and great grandpa trained in basic training with the M1 and it was .308.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Maser said:


> You guys are getting the M1903 confused with the M1. Both my grandpa and great grandpa trained in basic training with the M1 and it was .308.




Nope, you're wrong there bud. M1 Garand was 30-06.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

Are you drunk? Where did I use the word "Garand"? I'm talking about a true M1.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Maser, what is the title of this thread???? WE ARE TALKING ABOUT GARANDS

You need to learn to keep your mouth shut when you don't know what the heck you're talking about.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

Read my post again. I said a true M1. Not M1 garand. Do you know the difference?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Maser reread th very first post in this thread PLEASE....ay chingawa


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

scooter said:


> Maser reread th very first post in this thread PLEASE....ay chingawa


+1

Maser, we are talking about the M1 Garand... If you would like to start your own thread talking about the M1/whatever...then do that.

Nobody's drunk here, nobody's confused...except you I think... When answering a thread please read the title and the post content, before replying about something different and trying to argue about it.

Again, we are talking about the *"M1 Garand"* the one and only.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

First off it's spelled "chingada" and that's not a very nice thing to call me. :smt082 And as far as js goes.........................SIR...... YES SIR!!! :smt082 Guess I need to keep my vast experiences to myself.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Here's some info for maser...just to set the record straight...

http://home.att.net/~ra-carbines/historyg.html

http://www.pattonhq.com/garand.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

Don't need that js. Thanks. I was not talking about the M1 garand. Do a google search on "Springfield M1A" and you will see it's .308. Not trying to start arguements but you will see i'm right. Now i'm leaving this thread.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Maser said:


> Do a google search on "Springfield M1A" and you will see it's .308.


Don't need to...We're talking about the M1 Garand :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Hmmmm a hispanic person that needs spanish lessons???:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
I KNOW what I said I learned from many hispanics in TX. I said Oh f**k,I did NOT call YOU anything PERIOD.Were you born in CA or Mexico? I ask cuz I have met several CA. hispanics that speak spanglish but not spanish.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Maser said:


> Read my post again. I said a true M1. Not M1 garand. Do you know the difference?


Maser, you have A LOT to learn. In more than one area.

Yes I know the difference.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Maser said:


> Don't need that js. Thanks. I was not talking about the M1 garand. Do a google search on "Springfield M1A" and you will see it's .308. Not trying to start arguements but you will see i'm right. Now i'm leaving this thread.


Wasn't the M1A put into service after the Grand? What is up with you Maser?


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

The Springfield M1A is the semi-automatic *civillian* version of the *M14 military* rifle, is it not ?


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I STRONGLY recommend the M1s available through the Civilian Marksmanship Program (www.odcmp.org). I've purchased three, two Field Grades and one Service Grade. These are used guns that saw service with the military, sometimes American but also Greek and Danish. The Field Grades needed some work on the stocks, cleaning and some sanding, but shoot great. The Service Grade was ready to go out of the box.
> 
> Prices are VERY reasonable for what you get. There are some paperwork hurdles to overcome, but once you do, they will FedEx the guns right to your house.
> 
> BTW, Maser, the mighty Garand is .30-06, not .308. The latter cartridge didn't even exist when the M1 was designed. Maybe you are thinking of the M1A, the commercial Springfield Armory knock-off of the M14?


Just FYI, IF one is a veteran, active duty, or reserves, they do NOT need to belong to an affiliated group. All they need is a copy of their DD214 or ID Card. Submit that along with the application and your $$$. Thay changed that in Jan 2005, IIR

Mike, I've been wondering about the various grades and was considering either a "correct grade" or "collector grade". They are kind of expensive. The other grades seem more reasonably priced, but still out of reach at the moment.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

For what its worth, the designation M1A is not a military designation. The correct designation would have been M1A1 had there been such a rifle. But the M14 replaced the M1 RIFLE.

Incidentally, John Garand designed his rifle to fire a .276 caliber round. (Not sure if it was the .276 Pederson, or not.) But because the U.S. had such a surplus of .30 caliber ammunition from WW I that Army brass prevailed on Springfield Arsenal to produce the rifle as a .30 caliber arm.
Pederson had designed a toggle-link semi-automatic rifle about the time of Garand's design. Pederson was the designer of the "Pederson Device" of WW I that could turn the M1903 Springfield bolt action rifle into a semi-auto rifle firing a short .30 caliber pistol round. (Actually, the round was identical to the .32 ACP.)

Bob Wright


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Thor said:


> Just FYI, IF one is a veteran, active duty, or reserves, they do NOT need to belong to an affiliated group. All they need is a copy of their DD214 or ID Card. Submit that along with the application and your $$$. Thay changed that in Jan 2005, IIR


Here's a little more info, "In addition to shooting clubs, the CMP also has several special affiliates. Membership in these organizations satisfies our requirement for purchase. These special affiliates include: Congressionally chartered veterans' organizations such as the VFW, AL, DAV, MCL, etc. U.S. Military services (active or reserves), National Guard, to include retirees."


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Yep, I just sent them a copy of my military ID and the other paperwork. I'm not a member of any other CMP affiliate. They shipped three Garands to me three weeks later. Super easy!

Maser, perhaps you can explain how a rifle (M1) designed in the 1930s was originally chambered for a cartridge (.308 or 7.62x51mm) that didn't appear until the 1950s? The Springfield Armory M1A is not even a military rifle, for Pete's sake. It is just a commercial version of the military M14, made by a private company with no defense contracts. Think of it like the AR15: a commercial version of the M16 that isn't quite identical.

By the way, some of us here are not rank novices (Bob Wright is particularly knowledgeable), and have been shooting for longer than you've been alive. You should think twice before addressing us like we're in an NRA basic class, especially when you have no idea what you're talking about. I think it was Abe Lincoln who said, "It is better to be silent and thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt."

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I've filled out all the paper work and the Gun Range that I'm a member of is a CMP affiliate...so, I'm good to go. 

Mike, Were the ones that you received in somewhat fair condition? Did you take them to gunsmith or anything after you received them?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

js said:


> I've filled out all the paper work and the Gun Range that I'm a member of is a CMP affiliate...so, I'm good to go.
> 
> Mike, Were the ones that you received in somewhat fair condition? Did you take them to gunsmith or anything after you received them?


Congrats! Git 'r done!

I ordered three M1s. Here's a rundown on their various conditions:

Field Grade 1 - metal good, bore decent but not great, mechanically excellent, stock pretty good (had some initials lightly carved in it). The stock cleaned up VERY nicely with some sanding and oil. Looks great now. It is 100% reliable. I haven't shot it for groups yet, but with the somewhat worn bore, I expect it to shoot into maybe 4" with good ammo.

Field Grade 2 - metal okay (seems to have a painted rather than Parkerized finish) but worn, GREAT bore, mechanically excellent, totally reliable thus far, stock not so hot with a few armorer repairs. The stock cleaned up fairly well, but the repairs are still evident. I've only shot this one at a Memorial Day celebration, just for fun so no groups. I expect it to shoot better than #1 because of the fine bore.

Service Grade - metal great, stock in "issued but excellent" shape, bore about the same as Field Grade 2, mechanically perfect. No stock work needed beyond the usual cosmoline-removing cleaning. Shoots 2-3" with good ammo.

Based on my experience, if you buy a Field Grade, you might get lucky or you might not. The beater stock on #2 doesn't bother me at all -- these are old warhorses, after all -- but I will probably eventually replace it with a Boyds. If I were just after a fun shooter, I'd be totally satisfied with either of the Field Grades after a little woodwork. If I were more serious, I'd definitely spend the extra C-note for the Service Grade.

I didn't take any of them to a gunsmith (I know, bad idea, listen to the CMP). All worked fine after a good cleaning to remove packing/storage goop and after proper lubrication.

Just remember that these are used rifles, and military rifles sometimes get used hard. I think the CMP M1s are the best rifle bargain going, though, considering Springfield wants over a $1000 for their M1 copy.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I stopped at the gun shop on the way home from work today and an M1 Garand followed me home.

It's a 1942 Springfield Armory, rebarreled in 1947. It's in pretty good shape - the bore is good and the metal is all parkerized and in good condition. The stock only has two dings in it, each about 1/4" in size and about 1/8" deep.

I'm going to try to get out to the range this weekend and try it out.


----------

